# طلب مساعدة في مكائن النقش الليزري



## محمد وعد (7 مارس 2012)

*السلام عليكم انا لدي خبرة في مكائن ال سي ان سي ولكن هذه المرة سوف اشتري مكينة ليزيرة للنقش على اي شي ماعدا الحديد وقالوا لي الصينين انه نستخدم برنامج الكورل درو انا اعرف استخدامه بس المشكلة بعد مااكمل الرسم على اي صيغة اخزن الفايل واي ايعاز في برنامج الكورل وكيف احدد العمق وسرعة النقش الليزري واين اضع الرسم في الصفحة في اي اتجاه اليسار او اليمين او اعلى او تحت ارجوا التوضيح اذا كان فديو مبسط يوضح انا شغلي الكتابة وليس الرسم والكتابة على الدوائر وكيف اتحكم في النقطة الحمراء في المكينة وكيف اعمل اختبار او تيست قبل البدء بالنقش وبرنامج الكورل عندي 12 ولا يوجد به كتابة عربية كيف اجعله يكتب عربي بالكورل*


----------



## ُEng.khaled (8 مارس 2012)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الفاضل تتسلم مع الماكينه سي دي به برنامج خاص بالليزر والتحكم فى الماكينه يتم تسطيبه ويعمل كباتش على الكورل درو اى يضيف للكورل درو ايقونتين اضافيتين للتحكم بالليزر وعن طريقهما يتم تحديد اذا كنت تريد عمل حفر او قطع عن طريق تحديد السرعه المناسبه مع الباور المناسب وانت لا تقوم بتخزين الفايل بصيغه معينه وانما تقوم بارسال الرسم الى الماكينه مباشرة عن طريق الكابل الواصل من الماكينه الى الكمبيوتر وتقوم بعمل اختبار او تيست عن طريق زرار فى الماكينه مخصص لعمل ذلك


----------



## محمد وعد (8 مارس 2012)

*شكرا لك اخي العزيز بس ممكن اسماء الايكونات الاضافية واي وحدة بتنقش والثانية تقطع انا بدي اشتري مكينة قوة 60 w 
وكيف احدد السرعة وكيف اعمل اختبار او تيست قبل البدء اسف لازعاجك لكني احاول ان اتعلم قبل ان اشتري واذا تعرف المواصفات الجيدة ارجوا اخباري بها*


----------



## ُEng.khaled (10 مارس 2012)

اخى العزيز كل ماكينه ليزر تنزل بواجهة برنامج مختلفه من تصميم الشركه المصنعه للماكينه ولكن الاساس كله واحد والعمليات كلها واحده ولكن الواجهه فقط هي المختلفه لذلك لن يستطيع احد ان يفيدك الا لو كان لديه نفس الماكينه من نفس الشركه او تنتظر حتى تصلك الماكينه واحب ان ابشرك بان ماكينه الليزر اسهل من الراوتر فى تعلمها والعمل عليها


----------



## محمد وعد (11 مارس 2012)

تسلم اخي العزيز


----------

